# Need a new boarding barn around east LOUISVILLE KY - FAST!!!



## janetd (Aug 2, 2008)

We relocated here from northern Indiana for a much better job for my husband last December. We have always lived on my mom's 80 acre farm with our horses (three Minis, an Appaloosa, and a Thoroughbred). Now, for the first time in my life I have to board my horses. It's expensive for five horses! Especially since I had a lot of trouble finding a job once we got here. I ended up getting a good paying job that won't even be full time until the end of August.

Anyway, I have been boarding them at a rare-to-find self care barn for a resonable price. My daughter and I do all the work and feeding of our horses. However, it is very poorly managed. The owner is never there and it is practically run by the senior boarders. I am looking around for another stable because I am afraid they are going to kick me out like they did to someone else, just because they don't like me. They are very childish and will talk about people behind their back. Oh yeah, by the way, the senior boarders are friends with the owner!

If anyone is renting stalls or even just knows of anyone renting stalls for a responsable rate, please let me know. It doesn't have to be a fancy barn, if even someone wants to rent out any of their own stalls for self care, that would be great.


----------

